# FS18 is a done deal...



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice! The skiff looks great!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

wowsy wow wow!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

What a Beaut!!!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

nice job Bob


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice lookin dog there Bob......................












Oh. The boat is ok too ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Another great pic for my boat porn collection...thanks!
The deck layout shots are saved in there too!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sweet looking rig, congrats [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Da---, I am talking to myself again---back to the institution ;D ;D ;D ;D

Awesome job.


----------



## acme2000020000 (Jun 9, 2009)

that is one sexy mofo


----------



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

lordy lordy perfection :'(


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

gorgeous looking rig, I love the sea dek.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments everyone.  The boat certainly is exceeding all my expectations after 2+ years of sanding her into shape.  It rides like a much bigger, heavier hull, but poles as shallow as any fish would care to swim.  The 18' length certainly helps with the ride on those windy & choppy trips back to the ramp.  One other positive thing I can say about these wood cored, composite hulls is that they are very, very stiff & strong. There's not one area of flex anywhere in the hull when it's hitting chop. (I can't say the same for the ride I had in a Hellsbay Gladesskiff )


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> (I can't say the same for the ride I had in a Hellsbay Gladesskiff  )


BURN


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like your hard work paid off big time. Very nice.

Kemo


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

That is a work of art. You couldn't buy something like that if you wanted to. Very nice finish!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Everything is for sale, you could buy one if you wanted it bad enough...

While I'm not a big fan of the hull, the craftsmanship is top notch, well done.


----------

